# Cant Decide!!!



## iClownLoach (Dec 30, 2009)

i cant decide what fishes to get! i want a community tank, but i like cichlids, and i dont know what kinds to get, i want a big mix of colors or species, and was thinking maybe some electric yellows with some other cichlids? or clown loaches are fun to watch... Help please? i have a 55 gallon aquarium, and when the fish get to big im willing to buy a 90 gallon or more.. 

id like clown loaches, maybe moori dolphin cichlids, or some small cichlids that wont beat up loaches? open to suggestions... PLEASE


----------



## petlovingfreak (May 8, 2009)

well in a 90 you could do a pair of bala sharks with the cichlids, they look very nice when they get big.


----------



## iClownLoach (Dec 30, 2009)

how many dolphin cichlids would you keep with 2 bala's?, also with these could i still have 4 dojo loaches and 4 pictus cats?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

If you really want a lot a variety, you have to avoid the big fish until you get a big tank. Stock a 55 with little fishes and you can have a bunch of different fish. Do you have soft water? You could keep a couple pair of apistos, a shoal of cories, a school each of small tetra and something that likes the top like hatchet fish and maybe even a pair of angels.


----------



## iClownLoach (Dec 30, 2009)

emc7 said:


> If you really want a lot a variety, you have to avoid the big fish until you get a big tank. Stock a 55 with little fishes and you can have a bunch of different fish. Do you have soft water? You could keep a couple pair of apistos, a shoal of cories, a school each of small tetra and something that likes the top like hatchet fish and maybe even a pair of angels.


im not sure what i want yet - thats why im asking hahaha, i like the dolphin cichlids but like said, there big.. i love cichlids though  and i want a cichlid tank, of small cichlids, like johanii  thats my 2nd favorite cichlid, 3rd being convict. If i got johanii (4 of them) what would i stock that with? just checkin out my options


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Melanochromis in a 55. You keep 8-10 of them with nothing else, maybe a pleco. Too few, they kill each other, too many they overstock the tank. 

2 words for you "dwarf cichlids". Pick an area. Rift lakes, S. America or Mexico/Central American. Go here http://cichlid-forum.com/. Read and want fish. http://cichlid-forum.com/articles/aquarium_setup_list.php So many cichlids, so few tanks.


----------



## iClownLoach (Dec 30, 2009)

would 6 dwarfs work with 2 dolphins and some pictus or dojos? or to many?


----------



## br00tal_dude (Dec 26, 2009)

I would not put Dojo's with cichlids... unless there are alot of hiding places, just be careful cause they would not really be able to defend them selves against more aggressive fish... but if i had a 55 i would stack it with just loaches =] but that's just my preference =]


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i am tryig to figure out what dolphins you are talking about..do you mean the hap. moori from africa?
i think you ought to just put 30 or 40 piranhas in that tank and be done with it.


----------

